# MORE new Cresties! lol



## JustAnja (May 4, 2008)

We picked up these two little cuties this morning locally. We got a GREAT deal on the entire setups, Exo Terra tanks, accessories and geckos. So good there was no way we were passing it up. No special morphs, but nice Cresties none the less.  Whats that about potato chips? Ya cant have just one? LOL ;D

The darker of the two is mine, and Dan picked the lighter one for his. 


Mine












Dan's


----------



## Josh (May 4, 2008)

i like those a lot! great lookin geckos. nice setups too. are they skittish or can you hold them?


----------



## cvalda (May 4, 2008)

who's the crackhead, eh??? 

nice looking sweeties!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 4, 2008)

love their eyelashes! LOL


----------



## JustAnja (May 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> who's the crackhead, eh???
> 
> nice looking sweeties!




Takes one to know one right?


----------



## JustAnja (May 4, 2008)

josh said:


> i like those a lot! great lookin geckos. nice setups too. are they skittish or can you hold them?



They do fairly well with handling for the most part as long as they are handled allot when they are young. They do jump allot so you have ot be careful where they might jump to off of you! lol


----------



## cvalda (May 4, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> cvalda said:
> 
> 
> > who's the crackhead, eh???
> ...



At least we're in good company!


----------



## Iluvemturts (May 5, 2008)

LOL crackhead LOL now, now ...no name callin LOL
cool cresties, AJ


----------



## Itort (May 5, 2008)

Well Anja now your addicted to cool geckos (a gateway lizard), when are you moving up to bluetongues (real hardcore)?


----------



## JustAnja (May 5, 2008)

BTS are cool, I kept them a few years back. (YES Ive dipped into almost every aspect of reptile keeping at some point in the last 20 years! LOL) Would you like to see the 12ft+ Indonesian King Cobra I kept for a while? Or the 9ft Malaysian King? hahahaha


----------



## Itort (May 5, 2008)

That's getting too hot for me. I'll stick to the occasional timber rattler in my woodlot.


----------



## JustAnja (May 5, 2008)

Itort said:


> That's getting too hot for me. I'll stick to the occasional timber rattler in my woodlot.




LOL!


----------

